# Tractorforum's Logo and mower deck project



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

You can tell I am semi-bored, but someone went to an awfull lot of trouble to tighten up those 4 slotted screws holding that tractor forum logo to the screen so that the screw slots were all orientated in the same direction. And I though I was a perfectionist eace: 

Got the motor and deck all finished that I am making now all I have to do is figure out how I am going to attach it to the front of the Honda ATV without drilling any holes and where the best attach point would be. I have a few ideas, so hopefully today sometime it will be able to be attached by means of a quick attach point, to existing moount areas and get a chance to see if it will do what we hope it will do "Cut grass"

I still have reservations on using an ATV with a 54+ inch deck to cut grass in a lot of approx 1/2 acre around the house and fence's as manuverability to me would be a big issue, but my friend wants it, and wanted to give it a try so we built it. Gonna be interesting just the same.

Before its p[rimed and finish painted, were gonna give it a pretty good work out in my field and if it don;t need any changes, then its going to get sand blasted and carried to the RHINO coating place and get RHINO coated under and on top. I think the RHINO coat may be a good idea. I had applied a 2 part rubber component that is similar to RHINO coat to the bottom of my 180's deck and it held up exceptionally well over the last 6 years, and the RHINO coat is even more durable. Biggest draw back with the 2 part stuff I used was $$$$$, as a 1 pint kit will cost close to $190.00. I acquired quite a few kits of this stuff when it was going to be thrown out as it had reached its so called shelf life date, but I mixed up a trial batch and it hardened up like it shoud have, so I gave it a try. It may be a few durometers off what the called for spec is then again it may not, but in aerospace industry, they don't take a chance, and to them its cheap to but the stuff new.

I also used this stuff to fray / fillet the spot welded seams on my 1720 FORD tractor, to keep any dirt and water from infiltrating between the lapped spot welded seams on the fenders and operators platform and it has worked superbly.


----------

